# SD card app saving help needed.



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a BLU Dash 3.5 phone and it has a real small amount of phone internal storage, so the thing is I added another 16GB of external storage from a SD card, so I downloaded some apps and the internal storage has ran out and the apps don't seem to save on the SD card. Is there a way I can set the phone up to save the apps I am trying to download now to the SD card.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are 2 videos here https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=B...&channel=sb&gfe_rd=cr&ei=aIMUVMKWCcGVOqiegIAJ hopefully they can help, but since I don't have that phone I would advise caution on any suggested downloads.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Didn't help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I could not find much on your issue GSM forum has a slew of folks asking the same thing perhaps you might find something there.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Another thing, why doesn't the phone want to do the system update, I can download the update but it doesn't want to install it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

When more than 1 issue is present I would reset the phone and start over BLU Dash 3.5 Apps, Games, News, Updates & Accessories


----------

